# ايام الكلية والمدارس   ههههههههههههههه



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

اجمل ايام كانت ايام المدارس والكلية 

تعالوا نتشارك عن مواقفكم 

الطريفة التى لا تنسوها 

ايام المدارس والكليات 

احلى ايام
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممنوع الشكر فى الموضوع دة 

هتدخل احممممممم

حكاية على طول 

احمممممممممممم

هبدا اول حكاية


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

يوووووووووووووووووه دا أنا عملت مواقف ليوم المواقف و أتعملت فيا مواقف يا خراااااشى حاجات تشيب ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا كنت شقى جداً جداً بس دلوئتى هديت أووووووووووى 

كنت فى مرة و أنا فى ثانوى ماشى أنا و أصحابى قابلنا واحد من بتوع (( الهتهات )) شحات أنا لقيت غطا

 بيبسى جوانبه مطبقة كأنها ربع جنيه روحت ماسكه و عطتهوله و *قفلت أيده عليه عشان ميشفوش على

 طول* و أنا بدهوله و مشينا كام خطوة أنا و أصحابى و الراجل نازل دعاوى لينا ربنا ينجحكوا و الكلام الفاضى دا 

و لسه مكملش الدعوة التانية فكان فتح أيده و شاف اللى عطتهوله و روحت لقيته نازل شتيمة فيا و شتايم

 جامدة أووووووووووى و مسك عصايته و طلع يجرى ورايا و أصحابى جريوا من كتر الضحك ..

أنا طبعاً طبقت المثل اللى بيقولك الجرى نص الرجولة ، دا طلع الرجولة كلها .. 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

فى تانية ثانوى علوم 
بالتحديد 

قرات كتاب وعشقتة وحفظت تقريبا كل كلمة فية 

هو كتاب انطلاق الروح لقداسة البابا شنودة 

ومن اعجابى بالكتاب 
اشتريت عدة نسخ منة 
واهديتها هدية 
لاساتذتى المسيحيين 
الذين فتنوا 
وطلب بقية اساتذة مدرستى من ابتدائى حتى ثانوية عامة نفس الكتاب 

علم بذلك 

اساتذة  غير مسيحين 
الاعز والاقرب اليا استاذ اللغة الانجليزية ورئيس قسمها 

ثم استاذ اللغة العربية وكان شاعرا مرموقا 


المهم ابلغوا ناظرة المدرسة المسيحية الرائعة 
فاحضرتنى  و سالتنى بود 
عن موضوع كتاب انطلاق الروح

فحكيت لها 
فقالت لى طيب انا كمان عايزة واحد 


وطلعت الفصل 

اخدنى استاذ الانجليزية على جنب 
ولاحظت ان كل زميلاتى يتلصصوا من شباك الفصل على الحوار 

كنتى فين 
لية 
قالت لك اية الست المديرة 


قلت لة ببراءة 
عاوزة كتاب انطلاق الروح 


لقيتة اتغاظ شوية
ما عقبتكيش بحاجة 
قلت لة لا 
 وبعدين قال لى 
الكتب دى ما تتوزعش بالمدارس 

بس انا شفت الكتاب 
مع استاذ فلان 

وقرات فية 
واعجبنى جدا 
فهاتى لى نسخة بس ما تقوليش لحد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


استاذ اللغة العربية قرر هدايتى 
فاستدعانى 
وعبر عن اعجابة بالصحافة الصباحية التى اعدها وموضوعات تعبيرى التى تحوذ اعلى النمر 
ويجعلنى اقرائها للفصل كلة 
متاملا بمواطن الجمال فيها 

المهم 

سحبنى لنقاش دينى عميق 
اعمق من معلوماتى بهذا الوقت 
وتك تك تك تشكيك 

فذهب جرى لاب اعترافى 
اكتشفت ان موضوع الكتب واصل لة 
وبحكمتة قال لى 

ابعدى عن توزيع كتاب انطلاق الروح دلوقتى وانتبهى للامتحانات 
وفهمت القصة 

واخدت درس ان اتعمق جيدا بمعرفة دينى 
والا افتح نقاش دينى الا بعدما اصلى جيدا واتمكن من موضوع النقاش 

نسيت اقول 
ان مدرس اللغة العربية 

كتب فيا قصيدة 
و 

اترفد من المدرسة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتيني بالذي مضي هههههههههه*
*ده احنا عملنا عمايييييييييل سووووووودة*
*استنيني بقي لما اجي احكي ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يوووووووووووووووووه دا أنا عملت مواقف ليوم المواقف و أتعملت فيا مواقف يا خراااااشى حاجات تشيب ..​
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> أنا كنت شقى جداً جداً بس دلوئتى هديت أووووووووووى​
> ...


 







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ههههههه

ومن يومها ما بتعطيش اى شحات 
ويمكن 
لو شفت البية الشحات انت اللى هتقولة هات هات 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة  حكايتك يا زاما


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فكرتيني بالذي مضي هههههههههه*
> *ده احنا عملنا عمايييييييييل سووووووودة*
> *استنيني بقي لما اجي احكي ههههههههههههه*​


 






مستنياك روكا 

ايام الكلية والمدارس فقط 


مستياكى ما تتاخريش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (14 مايو 2010)

_هو فى البداية كان الواحد داخل وفى نيتة انه يلتزم بقى ويجيب تقدير وبتبقى واخده الحماس واول سنة مش بيفوت لو فى اى حاجة بيحضر سكاشن محاضرات كله بيتحضر _
_اول سنة عدينا بالعفية خلاص الحماس كان زكرا تانى سنة بقينا بس بنحضر المحاضرات المهمة واخر شهر نحاول نلم ورق بقى مع الزى منه واهيه تانى سنة عدة على خير ومحدش يسأل على تقدير _
_تالت سنة حاولنا نرجع للحماس بس كان فى مواد تقيلة استمرينا على الحضور بس مش كل المحاضرات لكن كانت كل السكاشن بنحضرها_
_طلعنا بمادة الصراحة وراح التقدير معقن اغلب المواد كان فيها تقديرات حلوه بس يلا بقى_
_سنة رابعة بقينى من القدامة تحسى انك صاحبة الكلية وعارفة كل خرم ابره فيها وكل الطلاب الجداد بالنسبالك اطفال بقى معقن فيهم بيبقوا كبار عنك سننا بس انتى برده اكبر فى الدراسة _
_من الاخر سنة ربعة ديه كنا بنعمل علاقة حلوه مع اغلب الدكاترا والاساتزه ومبقناش حتى نحضر سكاشن_
_وبقينى بنحضر فى البوفيه يعنى تقدرى تقولى رابعة ديه قضينها فى البوفية هههههههه_
_وكنا جروب كبير  وزى الفل وكنت بجد بحبة جدا علشان انا مش بحب نظام الاتنين اتنين ده كنه كل يوم نكتر اكتر  لحد ما بقى الجروب فيه كل الدفعات _
_لاء هضحكك كل اتنين يدخلوا فى موضوع عاطفى كانوا ينفصلوا عن الجروب وبعد كده لما نلاقيهم معنا تانى نعرف ان الموضوع فشل ههههههههه_
_كان فيها كتيير ايام حلوه وكان فيها ايام لا يعدها ههههههههه_
_وعدت رابعة _
_ومنغير شكر على الموضوع اهو اى خدمه_​


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

موقف تانى عملته كنت فى رحلة مع أصحابى ..

فكنا أعدين زهئانين بالليل نلعب شوية كوتشينا و شوية أونو و روحت قررت أنا و صاحبى نرد المقلب اللى

 أتعمل فينا لأننا كنا فى المايا على سرير ورا الواد دا سحب البلف بتاع الهوا بتاع السرير  فعملنا مقلب فى واد

 يعتبر زميلنا من بعيد (( مش صاحبنا أوووووووووى يعنى )) فجيبنا علبة جبنة و دهنا بيها وش زميلنا دا و هو

 نايم و هو كان بيكون عامل زى المقتول و هو نايم و صورناه لما قام طبعاً لقى نفسه بايظ خالص طبعاً تظاهر

 أنه أخدها بروح رياضية لكن لما قام طلع عينينا لأنه عرف عن طريق البنت أنتيمته لأنها شافتنا وأحنا داخلين 

أودته بليل فقالت لأبونا إن أحنا الوحيدين اللى سهرنا بليل ، كنت عايز أخنقها البت دى  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و مواقف كتير أووووووووووووى ..

دا أنا هملالكوا الموضوع دا مواقف ..


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _هو فى البداية كان الواحد داخل وفى نيتة انه يلتزم بقى ويجيب تقدير وبتبقى واخده الحماس واول سنة مش بيفوت لو فى اى حاجة بيحضر سكاشن محاضرات كله بيتحضر _​
> 
> _اول سنة عدينا بالعفية خلاص الحماس كان زكرا تانى سنة بقينا بس بنحضر المحاضرات المهمة واخر شهر نحاول نلم ورق بقى مع الزى منه واهيه تانى سنة عدة على خير ومحدش يسأل على تقدير _
> _تالت سنة حاولنا نرجع للحماس بس كان فى مواد تقيلة استمرينا على الحضور بس مش كل المحاضرات لكن كانت كل السكاشن بنحضرها_
> ...


 







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

عجبتنى حكاية الحماسة وسنة رابعة والجروب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة 


_لاء هضحكك كل اتنين يدخلوا فى موضوع عاطفى كانوا ينفصلوا عن الجروب وبعد كده لما نلاقيهم معنا تانى نعرف ان الموضوع فشل ههههههههه_

_ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه
_


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

فى الكلية 
كان يوجد استاذ مهيب جدا وعصبى جدا 


والدكتور منهمك 
يكتب شيىء بالبورد 
ولف لقى 

احد الطلبة  جايب وش عم ايوب فى مسرحية محمد صبحى 
ولبسة للدكتور 
وانفجر الدكتور غاضبا يرغى ويزبد 
وكنت بالبنش الامامى 


وقال الدكتور 

انتم اية انتم جايين منين 
فبتلقائية 
قلت لة 

انا  لسة جاية من البيت 

فسكت شوية 


وانفجر ضاحكا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

أنا كنت فى المعهد العالى للخدمه الأجتماعيه بيخرج أخصائى أجتماعى

وكان المعهد اللى نتيجته الأولى على مستوى معاهد الجمهوريه له مكافئه من الوزاره

لذا حرص العميد فى السنه الرابعه ( البكالوريوس ) أن نغش من الكتب 

وكان فيه مسأله فى ماده أسمها التخطيط تم حلها على السبوره بأربع طرق


وكنا آخر دفعه يحصل ليها كده

رفضت الغش وأعتمدت على نفسى فكانت نتيجتى جيد مرتفع

وكثيرون أمتياذ
 لكن لم أندم لأننى متمكن جدا من دراستى وأساعد الكثير من الجامعيين

فى المواد النظريه


**** لا أنسى زملائى فى الكليه أحلى مرحله فى حياتى وكم أفتقدهم
وكم أفكر فيهم ولكن لا أعرف أين هم الان ؟؟


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

كنت على جبل جنب دير سانت كاترين و المشرفين قالولنا إن الجبل دا هو الجبل اللى ربنا كلم عليه موسى 

طبعاً دا نصب ، دا هما قولولنا كدا عشان يخلونا نطلع الجبل الساعة 12 بليل هنوصل لأعلى قمة جبل فى 

سينا كلها ع الساعة 5 صباحاً *عشان أيه دا كله ؟؟*

هقولكم الحقيقة المرة عشان نشوف شروق الشمس من الجبال دى كلها بتكون الشمس كأنها بنوتة 

مكسوفة و هى بتطلع من ورا الجبال دى كلها (( *هو الحقيقة لما طلعت وشوفت المنظر 

روووووووووووعة ويستحق أننا نمشى5 كم لأعلى *))  ..

طبعاً كنا طالعين كان الجو برد مووووووووووت لدرجة التجمد واخدين كشافتنا و أسعافتنا الأولية و كل حاجة ع أكمل وجه ،

أثناء ما أحنا طالعين طبعاً البنات بيتعبوا بسرعة و كل ولد عامل فيها 70 راجل فى بعض و أحنا طبعاً عمالين

 نتريق عليهم فالبنات أتغاظوا مننا فسبقناهم و أحنا طالعين لكن عينينا عليهم يعنى ،

طلعنا شوفنا المنظر و صورناه و لقينا  أجانب كتار أووووووووووووى طالعين معانا كلمناهم و أتصورنا معاهم و الحياة لذيذة يعنى ..

طبعاً البنات طلعوا متأخرين ماشفوش حاجة وتعبهم كله راح فى الهوا و فوق دا كله أحنا بنضحك عليهم ..

*فراحوا يعملوا أيه فينا ؟؟*

الممرات اللى أحنا عليها حطولنا فيها صورايخ ألى اللى بتكون مربوطة بخيط تضرب ورا بعض ، قالولنا بضحك كدا

يا شباب المنطقة دى فيها* ألغام* من أيام الحرب العالمية التانية أحنا لسه بنستوعب الكلام وروحنا لقينا

 الضرب شغال من كل ناحية روحنا نازلين بنتزحلق كل اللى يقع ياخد اللى قدامه معاه كنا عاملين زى 

(( صف الدومنا اللى بيتكركب ع بعضه ))  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صحيح دا البنات دووووول قضية لوحدهم ..


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فى الكلية
> كان يوجد استاذ مهيب جدا وعصبى جدا
> 
> 
> ...




أنا لو عملتها مع الدكاترة اللى عندى كان زمانى واخد رفد سنتين و حرس الجامعة كان هيجامل فيا كمان  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

أقولكم على موقف شقى كنت بعمله بس خلاص دلوئتى بئيت هادى أوووووووووووى ..

كان فى محل dry clean  جنب مدرستى فكنت أجيب معايا كام كيس فاضى من أكياس الساندويتشات و 

أملاهم ماية و أروح رامى الكيس ع المغسلة من فوق المدرسة و أطلع أجرى وطبعاً أنا كنت بروفيسور فى

 النيشان كنت أنشن ع اللبس اللى مغسول و الراجل يطلع يزعق و يشتم يا لهووووووووووووووووى و أنا أستخبا

 و أبئى فطسان على روحى من الضحك و كنت باخد فى كل موقف من دوووووووووول أستدعاء ولى أمر بس 

طبعاً مكنتش بجيب بابا لأنه لوعرف هيبئى يومى ملوش ملامح ، فكنت براضى الأخصائى الأجتماعى بكام 

علبة سجاير (( more )) مستوردة هى سجاير female بس هو كان بيحبها  عشان يسكت و يرضى يدخلنى المدرسة عادى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا ذكرياتى مليانة مواقف سودا بس مضحكة جداً جداً ..


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2010)

*كنت ايامها بالصف العاشر وعنا بنهاية صف العاشر بيكون في معسكر شبيبي على ما افتكر كان اسمه*

*وكان بيبتدي بنص الصيف لكن كانو بيعملو معسكر استثنائي للطلاب اللي هتعمل صاعقه *

*والطلاب اللي هتسافر وعشان احنا كنا متعودين نصيف في بيت جدي فكان لازم اعمل معسكر استثنائي*

*المهم كانت اول مره اداوم على معسكر لاني حتى معسكر السادس مروحتش عليه*

*لما ابتدينا الدوام من اول يوم لقيت المدربين اللي علينا معظمهم بعرفهم *

*المسؤل كان صاحب ابن جيرانا ملازم ( ج)  وبنفس الوقت كان معانا بالتعليم الديني والتاني كان معانا بالتعليم وكان مشرف علينا وحتى في مره كنا بنوزع روزنامات بنفس المجموعه مدرب (س) *

*وكان في مدرب (ا) اللي هو مدربي بالمدرسه ومدرب (م ) المهم*

*في نهاية المعسكر كان المفروض باخر ايامه انهم يروحو لبيوت الطلاب اللي بيوتهم قريبه من مركز المعسكر*

*فكانو عاملين خطه كل يوم يروحو لبيت واحد من الطلاب بس الوحيد اللي يعرف هيروحو لبيت مين كان ملازم جورج*

*المهم بعت ندهلي لما دخلت لقيت المدربين بيتكلمو مع بعض انا مش حابب اروح خلي غيري يروح*

*والتاني بيقول انا تعبان ومش هقدر والتالت نفس الكلام المهم لقيت الملازم بيقولي ...... تعالي هنا*

*عملت التحيه العسكريه طبعا واستنيت يقول في ايه وهما لسا بيتكلمو*

*بعدها لقيته بيقول طيب طيب هنشوف مين هيروح بعدين يلا يا .... روحي انتي اسبقينا عالبيت *

*وقوليلهم اننا هنمر عليهم بعد شويه *

*للامانه كان موقف من اظرفو اغرب المواقف اللي صادفتني بحياتي *

*لقيت المدربين بيقولو هو المرواح اليوم لبيت ... فالملازم قالهم اه ويللا بقى خليكم انتم وانا اللي هروح*

*مسمعتش غير اصوات بتقول لا انا اللي هروح فببص لقيت التلاته اللي مكانوش عايزين يروحو*

*بيقولو انهم عايزين يجو عنا بالاخر قالي الملازم امشي انتي دلوقت وقولي للبيت عندكم واحنا جايين بعد شوي *

*وروحت انا عالبيت وقلتلهم بعدها لقيت اللي اجو سته من رفقاتي بالمعسكر والمدرب م *

*فبسال رفيقتي اللي كانت معاهم وقتها بقولها ازاي قررو مين اللي هييجي قالتلي انتي مشيتي من هنا والملازم عمل قرعه من هنا ورسيت على مدرب (م )*


*يمكن سردي مش مشوق لكن الموقف نفسو كان من اطرف المواقف اللي مريت فيها بحياتي*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*
*بصي بقي كنا في تالتة او رابعة جامعة مش فاكرة بالظبط وكنا واقفين ولاد وبنات شلة مع بعض وكنا بنحكي علي موسوعة جنيس ف كانت واحدة معانا مش تعرفها ف راحت قالت ايه موسوعة دنيس دي روحت انا ردة عليها دي دنيس في بلاد العجايب هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> موقف تانى عملته كنت فى رحلة مع أصحابى ..
> 
> فكنا أعدين زهئانين بالليل نلعب شوية كوتشينا و شوية أونو و روحت قررت أنا و صاحبى نرد المقلب اللى
> 
> ...


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

لا وانت الصادق 
صاحبكم 
هيطلع حظر على الجبنة فى كل رحلاتة معاكم 


احمممممممممممممم

البنت اتيمتة 
مصر برضة ولا امريكا كابتن زاما

احممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أنا كنت فى المعهد العالى للخدمه الأجتماعيه بيخرج أخصائى أجتماعى
> 
> وكان المعهد اللى نتيجته الأولى على مستوى معاهد الجمهوريه له مكافئه من الوزاره
> 
> ...


 


:download:

احلى مرحلة فعلا 
واصدقاء المدارس والكلية 
من احب الاصدقاء فعلا 

شكرا ا النهيسى قصة لطيفة فعلا


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> كنت على جبل جنب دير سانت كاترين و المشرفين قالولنا إن الجبل دا هو الجبل اللى ربنا كلم عليه موسى
> 
> طبعاً دا نصب ، دا هما قولولنا كدا عشان يخلونا نطلع الجبل الساعة 12 بليل هنوصل لأعلى قمة جبل فى
> 
> ...


 



:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

دى روعة زاما 

البنات البنات الطف المخلوقات فعلا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مستنين حكاياتك الظريفة 
بجد روعة 

الغام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 مايو 2010)

_مواقف كتير 
منها
كنت فى تالته اعدادى وكان فى اليوم دا علينا امتحان شفوى لغه انجليزيه فى الفصل  فالاستاذ سأل سؤال وكانت الاجابه بالدور المهم مافيش ولا واحد عرف يجاوبه فى ا لفصل لغايه ما جه الدور عليا انا واللى قاعدين جامبى وقبلها كنا بنتناقش انا وصاحبى فيه من غير الاستاذ ياخد باله فصاحبى قال  الاجابه ففتكرت و لكن قولت انا لو قولتله انو اجابتك صح هيجى عليه الدور عليه  ويجاوب والاستاذ يبدأ بيا سؤال تانى
فكنت بقوله لا غلط وكنت متأكد انها صح هههه  المهم جه الدور على صاحبى فمرضيش يقول الاجابه لانه ماكنش متاكد منها وجه الدور عليا فقولت الاجابه اللى قالها صاحبى فطبعا الفصل سقفلى والاستاذ مسكنى العصايه وضربت الفصل لا وموش اى ضرب ههههه وصاحبى عمال يبوصلى بغدر
 موقف فى الجامعه
وصلت الجامعه فى يوم متأخر فخبطت على باب المدرج بس فى الجامعه عندنا باب المدرج بعيد شويه عن الدكتور  فالدكتور مسمعش اول مره خبط فيها فكنت عمال افتح فى بابا المدرج واقفل افتح واقفل علشان يسمعنى   المهم  مرضيش يدخلنى علشان جيت متأخر وحصل فى يوم بعد البريك(الريست) 
برضه كان عليا نفس الدكتور  وبرضه دخلت متأخر لكن قبلتنى وانا داخل زميلتى (البنات شعار الجامعه عندنا بالنسبه للدكاتره ههههه)
فقولتلها ادخلى انتى الاول وانا وراكى لانى كنت متأكد انو هيدخلها وموش هيقولها انتى اتأخرتى المهم خبطت ودخلت وقومت انا دخلت وراها فمقدرش  الدكتوريفتح بؤه ههههههههه
وبس  
_​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

على فكرة 
اقرا كل حرف 
من حكايتكم الحلوة 

بس مش عاوزة ارد 
لاترك المجال لحكايتكم الحلوة 

عن 
المدارس والجامعات 

متااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*طب يا قمر دي طقطوقة لكل واحد*
*لو علي الناس كلها يبقي شوفي بقي الناس هتتكلم اد ايه*
*لا والله فكرتيني بالذي مضي ههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب يا قمر دي طقطوقة لكل واحد*
> 
> *لو علي الناس كلها يبقي شوفي بقي الناس هتتكلم اد ايه*
> *لا والله فكرتيني بالذي مضي ههههههه*​


 

:download:

روكتى مش هنقضيها طقطوقات 
عاوزين حكايات 
ايام 
المدارس والجامعات 


ههههههههههههههههههههه

اعصرى مخك يا روكا 

القانون مافيهوش غير حكايات 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

نشكر ربنا 
بقية ال 3 مليون اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى 
ما دخلوش مدارس ولا جامعات 

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



أ / أسميشايل أنا مسافرتش برا مصر ، دى أختى اللى برا ..

أةةةةةةةة حضرتك مستغربة يعنى لما بقول أنتيمة صاحبنا ..

طب و فيها أيه ؟؟ !! 

أنا قلت حاجة غريبة ؟؟ 

أنتيمته يعنى هما الأتنين البنت و الولد مستلطفين بعض هو شايفها (( جوليا روبرت )) و هى شايفاه  (( براد بت و لا روبرت دينيرو )) و فى الأخر هما الأتنين هياخدوا صدمة كبيرة أوووووووووى 

كالعادة يعنى و مش هيفتكروا من الأيام دى كلها غير الضحكة الحلوة ..

و توتا توتا خلصت الحدوتة ..

عاااااااااادى دلوئتى إن البنت تبئى مأنتمة مع الولد الكلام دا مش محتاج لأمريكا لأنهم مش بيعملوا حاجة غلط ..

دا بالعكس البنت اللى الولاد بيشعروا أنها متكبرة عليهم بيتحنبوها خالص ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> روكتى مش هنقضيها طقطوقات
> عاوزين حكايات
> ...


*يا بنتي مانا بعصر مخي اهو:hlp: ادشدش اهو من كتر العصر هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> نشكر ربنا
> بقية ال 3 مليون اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى
> ما دخلوش مدارس ولا جامعات
> 
> احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


*طب بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*صوتك يعلي قمر صناعي يمسكنا احلا 400000 هههههههههه*
*خلايها في سرك كده*:a4:​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / أسميشايل أنا مسافرتش برا مصر ، دى أختى اللى برا ..
> 
> أةةةةةةةة حضرتك مستغربة يعنى لما بقول أنتيمة صاحبنا ..
> 
> ...


 

:download:

ما يتجنبوها  يريحوها 
يعنى اية مانتمة دى 
انا مش بنقد كلامك انا بستنكرة بس 

انتمة اية 

اية سمعة البنت المانتمة 
ولو ما حصلش نصيب 
تبقى اسمها اية ست مانتمة 
هتنتهى بماتمة لسمعتها واخلاقها 

بعترض بوضوح 
على الانتمة 

والاكتر بقى باعتبرها انحلال خلقى 
واللى عاوز يزعل يزعل 

انتمى براحتك مع بنت 
انما مع شاب 
دة انحلال 


وعارفة انها اصبحت ظاهرة 
 وانك استخدمت لفظ سائد لفظا وموضوعا 

بس من حقى ارفض فكرة الانتمة شكلا وموضوعا 


الثقافة الغربية بتعرف توصف وتحدد العلاقات بصدق ووضوح واحترام ورغم كدة اتجة البعض للانحلال والفساد الخلقى ولا دينية 
انما 
الثقافات الاخرى 

كثير من المعانى ضبابية المعنى هلامية المفهوم 



برفض الانتمة وبعتبرها انحلال 
واللى يزعل يزعل 


ولا اقصد نهائيا ازعلك زاما 
بس سهولة استخدام تلك العبارات 
تعطى سيادة للانحلال 
او 
كاننا نوافق علية 
او

 نتهادن معة 

سهل ان الواحد يمشى زى العالم 
لكن صعب جدا 
ان العالم يعى ويسمو لابناء الملك المسيح لة كل المجد 


وبرضة 
انتمة = انحلال 

راى شخصى وقناعة اؤمن بها 
ولا ادين او اجبر احد على وافقتى بها


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ما يتجنبوها  يريحوها
> يعنى اية مانتمة دى
> ...



أشكرك لرأيك ..


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

*انتمة اية 

اية سمعة البنت المانتمة 

عاااااااااااادى يعنى لأن الصديق الأنتيم يعنى المقرب ، الودود ، الحميم ..

ليه بنحول مفهوم الصداقة لأنحلال ؟؟

هما بيتقابلوا فى أماكن عامة على مرأى و مسمع من كل أقرانهم و يتخلل تلك المقابلة الضحكة المهذبة و يتبادلون كلام يناسب سنهم ، ممكن يلعبوا مع بعض ..

يعنى أيه المــُـشين بسمعة البنت لما تعمل الكلام دا ؟؟

دا حتى كويس عشان صحتها النفسية ..

وبعدين أنا لقيت كل أخواتنا البنات طلعوا فى صوت واحد رافضين الكلام دا ، طبعاً هما أحرار ..

لكن بعد توضيحى دا أعتقد الأمر مختلف ..*

:download:


سؤال صغير 
ترضى ان خطيبتك او زوجتك او اختك 

تكون مانتمة 

وتيجى من شغلك 
تلاقيها بتلعب ببراءة مع الشاب انتيمها بمكان  عام مثلا


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *انتمة اية
> 
> اية سمعة البنت المانتمة
> 
> ...



مدام حضرتك عايزة تعرفى أجابتى فأنا هجاوب ..

*أولاً *: أنا مش هرتبط بطفلة هههههه ، لكن أنا فاهم قصد حضرتك كويس مش فكرة لعب أعدين كأنهم عشاق يعنى و هيام و جو  أ / أسامة منير ..

لو كدا يبئى أنا اللى غلطان و مسئولية الخطأ كلها على عاتقى فقط ..

ليه ؟؟

1- لأنى بكدا هكون أسئت أختيار شريكة حياتى لأنها خاينة و ذلك خطئى ..

2- و لو مكنتش أسئت الأختيار يبئى أسئت المعاملة معاها و التصرف لأن تصرفها نابع من 

قسوتى و جفاف معاملتى معاها و أنها ملئيتش فيا *الزوج الناضج* و* الأخ الحنين* و* الأب الحكيم* و 

*الصديق الودود* و بالتالى فدورت برا على اللى ناقصها و بالتالى أنا المخطئ فى كل الحالات ، و 

لو كنت أنا مـُلم بتلك الأدوار أستحالة يحدث ذلك *الأفتراض المطروح* من قـِـبل حضرتك لأنى هكون 

بالنسبالها أهم شئ و عينيها عليا بأستمرار دى جزء من طبيعة فكر المرأة ..


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

بكدا هتخلونى أخاف أحكيلكم باقى المواقف ..

دا مجرد كلمة (( أنتيم )) و عملتوا  أحتجاجات جامدة أووووووووووووى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الطيب أحسن ..


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*سؤال صغير *
*ترضى ان خطيبتك او زوجتك او اختك*

*أوبااااااااااااا فرقعة المذيعين اللى ع الهوا *

*عليا الطلاج أطوخها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ناولنى البندجية يا ويلد ..*

*أصل لو قلت عليا الطلاء ، هيسألونى نوع الطلاء أيه و لونه أيه ؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *





*تكون مانتمة *

*وتيجى من شغلك *
*تلاقيها بتلعب ببراءة مع الشاب انتيمها بمكان عام مثلا *

*هاجى ألعب معاهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*يعنى بجد لو أعدة محترمة أووووووووووى لا أتوسم فيها علامات الهيام و الغراااام يبئى عااااادى ، *

*بعدين حضرتك بتقولى فى مكان عااااااااااام ..*

*أيه المانع أن البنت تكون (( سيدة صالون )) ؟؟*


*:download:*

*سيدة الصالون لازم تكون مانتمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*متخيل ان اسرار بيتك تبقى مع انتيمها الرجل *
*احممممممممممممممم*


*مش دة معنى الانتمة صداقة حميمة *

*احمممممممممممممم*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*لازم يعنى تنادى عليا عشان أخد منها المشروب عشان متنكشفش على راجل ..*

*ما هو بالمنطق ما الست بتمشى فى الشارع و معروفة دى مدام أ / فلان و دى بنت فلان *

*:download:*

*معروفة مش مانتمة مع شباب الحى *



*مش عار يعنى ..*

*








*

*مدام حضرتك عايزة تعرفى أجابتى فأنا هجاوب ..*

*أولاً : أنا مش هرتبط بطفلة هههههه ، لكن أنا فاهم قصد حضرتك كويس مش فكرة لعب أعدين كأنهم عشاق يعنى و هيام و جو أ / أسامة منير ..*

*:download:*

*مين اسامة منير انتيم ال .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*تفتكر الصداقة الحميمة الانتمة *
*مع رجل غير الخطيب او الزوج *
*حاجة عادى *

*وجهة نظر حضرتك *
*لا استسيغها ولا اقبلها بصراحة *
*لكن *
*وجهة نظر تخصك وتخص قناعتك *

*لك حرية اعتناقها *
*ولى كامل الحق فى رفضها واستنكارها وادانتها وتوصيفها كانحلال *
*لا اقبلة ولا استسيغة ولو شخصيا بالنسبة لمبادئى وافكارى واكيد انفر منة لسلوكياتى *



*لو كدا يبئى أنا اللى غلطان و مسئولية الخطأ كلها على عاتقى فقط ..*

*ليه ؟؟*

*1- لأنى بكدا هكون أسئت أختيار شريكة حياتى لأنها خاينة و ذلك خطئى ..*

*2- و لو مكنتش أسئت الأختيار يبئى أسئت المعاملة معاها و التصرف لأن تصرفها نابع من *

*قسوتى و جفاف معاملتى معاها و أنها ملئيتش فيا الزوج الناضج و الأخ الحنين و الأب الحكيم و *

*الصديق الودود و بالتالى فدورت برا على اللى ناقصها و بالتالى أنا المخطئ فى كل الحالات ، و *

*لو كنت أنا مـُلم بتلك الأدوار أستحالة يحدث ذلك الأفتراض المطروح من قـِـبل حضرتك لأنى هكون *

*بالنسبالها أهم شئ و عينيها عليا بأستمرار دى جزء من طبيعة فكر المرأة .. *


*:download:*

*يا سلام على المنطق *
*كل واحدة جوزها ضايقها ولم يعرف كيف يحتويها *
*تروح تانتم *
*لا بالشفا مصر كلها هتانتم *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اية المنطق المعوج دة *


*بص من الاخر زاما *


*الانتمة براحتك بنت لبنت *
*انما *
*انتمة بنت لولد = انحلال *

*راى شخصى وقناعتى وتنفيذى السلوكى *
*اقصى ما يقدم *
*للجنس الاخر *
*زمالة نقية بحدود ودرجات *


*ومن لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع *


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

أ / أسمشايل ..

أنا مقدر تفكير حضرتك صعب بعد السن دا كله تتقبلى كلامى ، ممكن تعتبرينى خارج عن التقاليد ..

لكن أياً كان رأى سيادتك معارض أو مؤيد فأنا أحترم وجهة نظرك جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

أ / أسامة منير ، أعلامى كبير , مذيع على قناة دريم وملقى الفواصل بقناة روتانا سينما , ctv  و صاحب راديو محطة مصر أول أذاعة شبابية ع النت وصاحب شركة أكسبريس ميديا للدعاية و الأعلان ..

صوته كله شجن كلامه نغم بيدوب اللى بيسمعه من جمال صوته و أستنارة أفكارة ، على فكرة لو سمعتيه هتحبيه لأنه بيفكر كمنهج حضرتك ..

هو أبو العشاق كلهم تقدرى تقولى بيديه نصايح كتير ، و أنا الحمد لله مختلف معاااااااااه فى كام حاجة لما أتصلت بيه ..


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بكدا هتخلونى أخاف أحكيلكم باقى المواقف ..
> 
> دا مجرد كلمة (( أنتيم )) و عملتوا أحتجاجات جامدة أووووووووووووى ..
> 
> ...


 

:download:
لية كل حكاياتك مانتمة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

سهولة استخدامنا لالفاظ  وتداول مفاهيمها 

بيخللى اى خطا بها يسود وينتشر 
زاما 

وجهة نظرك المقتنع بها انت دافعت عنها 
ووجهة نظرى المقابلة عرضتها ودافعت عنها 
وفى النهاية 

كل منا لة حرية مايراة ويختارة نهجا ومسلكا وفلسفة خاصة لة بالحياة 

زاما 

حقيقى امتعتنى حكاياتك الشقية جدا 

لكن فقط تعليقى على فكر جديد 

احببت ان اناقشة معك 
لانك اهل للنقاش 
وذو منطق وراى 

لو احببت انتظر حكاياتك الرائعة من غير انتمة 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / أسمشايل ..
> 
> أنا مقدر تفكير حضرتك صعب بعد السن دا كله تتقبلى كلامى ، ممكن تعتبرينى خارج عن التقاليد ..
> 
> لكن أياً كان رأى سيادتك معارض أو مؤيد فأنا أحترم وجهة نظرك جداً جداً جداً ..


 

:download:

صدقنى وانا كمان مقدرة انك بنصف عمرى 

ولكن لانك ذو منطق وراى ناقشتك 
وقلت فرصة لمناقشة ظاهرة بدات تسود 

ولكل منا قناعاتة التى احترمها 

حتى ولو لم توافقنى


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / أسامة منير ، أعلامى كبير , مذيع على قناة دريم وملقى الفواصل بقناة روتانا سينما , ctv و صاحب راديو محطة مصر أول أذاعة شبابية ع النت وصاحب شركة أكسبريس ميديا للدعاية و الأعلان ..
> 
> صوته كله شجن كلامه نغم بيدوب اللى بيسمعه من جمال صوته و أستنارة أفكارة ، على فكرة لو سمعتيه هتحبيه لأنه بيفكر كمنهج حضرتك ..
> 
> هو أبو العشاق كلهم تقدرى تقولى بيديه نصايح كتير ، و أنا الحمد لله مختلف معاااااااااه فى كام حاجة لما أتصلت بيه ..


 
:download:

معلومة مفيدة لم اكن اعرفها 

اصل اسمى   asmicheal تحور مليون مرة 

اسمى شلل 
اسما شيال 
هههههههههههههه


عموما لو احببت 
فى انتظار قصصك الشيقة بلا انتمة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

هقولك مقلب عملوهفيا أصحابى رداً على المقالب اللى كنت بعملها فيهم ..

كنا بنتغدى أنا و أصحابى فى مطعم فى الزمالك يعتبر قريب من (( ساقية الصاوى )) المهم بعد ما خلصنا أكل قمنا كل واحد غسل أيده عباااااااال ما غسلت أيدى و طلعت لقيت الراجل جاب لى الشيك و لقيت أصحابى لبسونى فى الحيط و *مشيوا* بصيت فى الشيك لقيته أكتر من الفلوس اللى معايا فالحقيقة لو كنت أتوترت اللى كلتهم وز وز هيطلعوا عليا بط بط و أحتمال أغسل أطبااااااااق كمان فطلبت حاجة أشربها مع أنى مكنتش عايز أشرب عباااااااال ما أتصلت بواحد جاب لى فلوس دفعت و مشيت ، بس كنت خااااااايف موووووووووت ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا جزء من مقالب أصحابى فيا ..


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هقولك مقلب عملوهفيا أصحابى رداً على المقالب اللى كنت بعملها فيهم ..
> 
> كنا بنتغدى أنا و أصحابى فى مطعم فى الزمالك يعتبر قريب من (( ساقية الصاوى )) المهم بعد ما خلصنا أكل قمنا كل واحد غسل أيده عباااااااال ما غسلت أيدى و طلعت لقيت الراجل جاب لى الشيك و لقيت أصحابى لبسونى فى الحيط بصيت فى الشيك لقيته أكتر من الفلوس اللى معايا فالحقيقة لو كنت أتوترت اللى كلتهم وز وز هيطلعوا عليا بط بط و أحتمال أغسل أطبااااااااق كمان فطلبت حاجة أشربها مع أنى مكنتش عايز أشرب عباااااااال ما أتصلت بواحد جاب لى فلوس دفعت و مشيت ، بس كنت خااااااايف موووووووووت ..
> 
> ...


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

باين عليك عملت فيهم كتير 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حكاية تانى زاما 

حكاياتك فعلا مشوقة وظريفة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

من المقالب اللى كنت بعملها فى أصحابى أنى كنت بحب أشتغلهم كتير أوووووووووى ..

عملت ميل بأسم بنت و أعدت أحب فى ولد 3 شهور و الواد صدق بجد أنى بنت بس أنا لعبتها صح جيبتله صورة بنت من ع النت بنت تحسى أنها من الواقع مش أجنبية يعنى و طبعاً ألفتله أى عنوان و عطيته رقم موبايل و عيشته اللحظة صح فالواد أتوهم أوووووووووووى و أتعلق بالبنت جداً و كان أسمها جذاب شوية ، فى الأخر صدمته بأنى أنا بعد ما عرفت باقى أصحابى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفه ليييييه دا كله ؟؟ 

لأنه كام عامل فيها فالنتينو و دنجوان عصره و الشاب الخبره (( من الأخر كان واخد قلب فى نفسه )) و أنا اللى كسبت الرهان لأننا كنا متراهنين مين اللى هيوقعه ..

بس الكلام دا أنا بطلته من *سنين* لأنى قرفت من الشات و الكدب اللى فيه ..


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

دا فى موقف لا يمكن أنساه إطلاقاً ..

و أنا فى ثانوى قررت فى يوم أنى  هطلع من بيتنا على أنى فى المدرسة لكن أتفقت مع أصحابى أننا هنقضى اليوم دا على ذوئنا و لحظى الأسود يجى أخويا يسأل عليا فى المدرسة ويقلوله دا غاب يا لهووووووووووووووى طبعاً قضيت يومى و أنبسطت و مروح أخر حلاوة و أفاجئ أخويا بيقولى بينى و بينه أنت كنت فين النهاردة ؟؟ بكل تأكيد كدبت عليه و قولتله و أنا قال أيه واثق من نفسى فى المدرسة طبعاً راح قالى لالالا بلاش الشويتين دوووووووول عليا وحكالى أنه رااااااح و رجع طمنهم و دارى عليا فى البيت فحكيتله بصراحة 

و الحمد لله عديت بخير ..

دا لو ماما كانت عرفت كان زمان يومى أسوووووووووود ، لكن لو بابا كان هيزعل منى شويتين ..

بس طلع جدع أووووووووووووووى ..

الواحد بجد كان عامل زى القطة المغمضة لولا ثانوى عرفتنى على شوية أصحاب عيال رايقة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بأمانة أنا كل ما بفتكر الأيام دى بفطس على روحى من الضحك ..


----------



## zama (16 مايو 2010)

أيه يا جماعة هو مفيش غيرى فى المنتدى ولا أيه ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا أنا بكتب (( كراسة ذكرياتى )) و أنا مش عارف ؟؟

طبعاً أنا هتكسف أحكى حاجة تانى لأنى حاسس أنى فى جلسة أعتراااااااف مش مشتركييييييين كلنا كدا و بنهيص ..

أكيد كل واحد عنده ذكريا حلوة يشاركنا بيها أو لو ذكريات محرجة عااااااااااااادى بردو ..

أنا حاسس أنى فى صحرااااااااااا ..


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

نسيت اقول 
ان مدرس اللغة العربية 

كتب فيا قصيدة 
و 

اترفد من المدرسة


هههههههههههههههههه
يعني رفدتي الرجال 
مدرس العربي من المدرسه
وخلتيه عاطل عمل 
شاطرهههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> نشكر ربنا
> بقية ال 3 مليون اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى
> ما دخلوش مدارس ولا جامعات
> 
> احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



*اعمل اية انا كنت هادي جدا في ايام المدرسة و كنت ظناش في الكلية اروح العملي بس عشان الغايب فقط و في مادة كيمياء في سنة 3 مشفتش شكل الدكتور بتعها ولا اعرف اسمة*



zama قال:


> أيه يا جماعة هو مفيش غيرى فى المنتدى ولا أيه ؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بالعكس قصصك كلها جميلة جدا وانا مستمتع بكل ما تكتب لان اسلوبك شيق في الكتابة
انا متابع بس معنديش حاجة احكيها في ايام الدراسة سامحوني*


----------



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

*كنت وقتا بالصف الثامن يعني تاني اعدادي

ماما كانت متعوده بين فتره وفتره تروح عالمدرسه وتسال عنا انا واخواتي 

ليكون في مشاكل او تقصير المهم 

انا كنت معروفه بالانضباط الزايد جدا عن اللزوم طول فترة دراستي ما اخدت عقوبه الا لو كانت عقوبه جماعيه

ولما كنت اعترض كانو بيقولو المكافاه فرديه اوا العقاب فهو جماعي 

المهم في يوم كان عندي رياضه ولما خلص الدرس وهنلبس تياب الفتوه خبروني اجت ماما

فلبست البدله عالسريع وطلعت ماما بعد ما خلصت سالت المدرسين وهي طالعه صادفها مدرب العسكريه

الله يذكرو بالخير مدرب زكي وكان من القله اللي بينطبق عليهم عبارة رجل والرجال قليل

فسالته عني وانا واقفه فالرجال مبسوط بيقول الها لا .... كتير نظاميه ومن الشاطرين ووووو وهو عميحكي 

اتطلع في الارض وهو عميكمل حكيو لقيتو انقلب وشو وانزعج وقال وين البوط العسكري هههههههههههههه

للامانه بهديك اللحظه انا وماما ووبنت عمتي فرطنا من كتر الضحك على الموقف بعز الوصف والمديح طلعت مخالفه

المهم قلتلو وقتا اني لسا طالعه من حصة الرياضه وما كان يصدق الا لما شافني بلباس الفتوه الكامل واخدت وقتها برائه هههههههههههههه

*


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

ايام المدرسة 
كنت بقلد احد المدرسات 
لا واية بالضبط 
ولقيت الفصل هدى فجاة 
وانا فى قمة الاندماج 
بلف لقيت المدرسة ورائى 
بتبص عليا بعين ونصف 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 مايو 2010)

_اقولك على حاجة يا اسميشايل 

انا و اصحابى كنا بنعمل مقالب مع المدرسين طبعا مش كل المدرسين فى المرحلة الثانوى كنا بنعمل اية بقى .

كان فى مدرس الانجلش كان ذى قلتة فى الفصل و طيب جدااااااااااااااااااا فكل حصة يديهلنا نعد نخبط على على 

الديسك و نقولة مستر الباب بيخبط فيروح مش يلاقى حاجة كل شوية كدا لحد لما الحصة تخلص ههههه بس كدا​_


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

كلكم رائعين 

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2010)

*مرة كنا في ثانوي وكان الكريسماس قعدوا يقولوا عايزين نعمل حاجة ونحتفل المهم الفسحة كان كبيرة شوية كانت ساعة ههههههههه المهم جبنا قطن وخلاوني اعمل بابا نويل وطرطور وكده والدقن وشنب وحواجب قطن بقي وكان منظري تحففففففففففففة ههههههههههههه وجبنا علبة بونبوني وقعدت اقولهم هابي نيو ييييييييو ها هاهاهاهاهاها ماااااااااااااري كريسماااااااااااااس هههههههههههههههههههه*
*بعدين بهدلنا الفصل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جينا تاني يوم قعدنا ننضف الفصل واتهزئنا ههههههههههههههههه*
*بس كده كففففففففففاية فضايح هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2010)

أنا هقولكم موقف عملته كان موقف برئ مش قاصده يعنى ..

كنا فى يوم (( عيد الميلاد )) و عادة قبل العيد كنت بتفق مع أصحابى بنظبط راجل فاتح محل سلاح بيبيع

 صواريخ (( ألعاب نارية )) مسموح بيها عااااااااااادى ولكن نوعها الكورى مش الصينى اللى فى السوق الفرق 

فى طول الصاروخ أد (( صابع السبابة )) و

 القوة بتاعة الضربة و أن الصاروخ الواحد بيضرب خمس مراااااااااااات و كل مرة بيكون عامل زى القنبلة صوتة كأن

 أنبوبة بوتاجاز أنفجرت الواحد بـ 20 ج دا سعر أخر مرة أشترينا فيها كنا نشترى كل واحد 2 أو 3 صواريخ ، 

المهم 

جيت ولعت الصاروخ بتاعى و رحت رميته فرقع من هنا و كان فى واحد ماسك باب محل أزاز و شكله صنايعى رايح يركبه و هباااااااااااااا يروح الراجل يتخض يروح يقع الباب يندش فى نص الطريق أندش الباب راح الأزاز   
(( سانترافيش )) فبص لقانى بضحك و فطساااااان على روحى من الضحك راح بيجرى ورانا طبعاً روحنا جرينا و كان فى كام واحد بيجروا معاه لأنهم شافونا أحنا اللى عملنا صوت الفرقعة الجامد دا لدرجة أن فى ستات صوتوا 

اللى أنقذ الموقف لأننا كنا هنطحن من كتر الضرب نطينا فى عربية صاحبنا و طيرنا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً مكناش فى بلدنا كنا مسافرين و بالتالى محدش يعرفنا  ..

بس الحمد لله بطلنا نجيب الصواريخ دى ..


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2010)

*من المواقف التى لا أنساها* ..

كنت فى مرة فى رحلة و أنا فى أولى كلية المههم روحنا الملاهى فركبنا (( قطر الموت و بعديه الصاروخ )) فبعد

 ما نزلنا و لسه هنكمل لقيت بنتين مسندين بنت صاحبتنا (( مش أنتيمتنا )) ههههههههههههههههههههه 

كنت أتعرفت عليها جديد فى الرحلة فروحت جرى 

عامل فيها الشاب الشهم طبعاً و * لسه* أنا داخل عليهم و وشى فى وشها و لسه

 بأمانة لسه هنطق و أقولها (( مالك و ألف سلامة )) و كلمتين حلوين و أروح ألاقيها تتقايا (( ترجع )) فى وشى

 جابتنى من شعر راسى لغاية الشوووووووووز و النضارة و الساعة طبعاً لبسى كله باظ ، طبعاً *مسكت 

أعصابى بالعافية* عليها لأنى كنت هخنئها و كل الرحلة ضحكت و أشتغلوا تريقة

 (( اللى يقولى خير هتتكسى )) المهم خرجت غيرت لبسى من شنطتى ..

أصحابى فرحانين فيا أووووووووووى لأنى أتعرفت عليها و أدى نتيجة التعارف ..

و أدى أخرة الشهامة مع البنات ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *اعمل اية انا كنت هادي جدا في ايام المدرسة و كنت ظناش في الكلية اروح العملي بس عشان الغايب فقط و في مادة كيمياء في سنة 3 مشفتش شكل الدكتور بتعها ولا اعرف اسمة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أشكرك أوووووووووووووى أ / ماجد لذوئك ..

بأمانة هتشجعنى أنى أحكيلكم ..

بس بردو مينفعش يعنى الصحرا اللى أحنا فيها دى ..

ما هو مش معقول حياة الناس كلها ماشية نموذجية ، أكيد فى مقلب ، فى موقف محرج ، 

فى شقاوة ، فى أخطاء مضحكة ،  كدا يعنى ؟؟

لكن أنا بحس إن كلوا ملايكة ، أعتقد صعب ..


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
اية يا بنى الاجرام دة كلة زاما 
سبحان مغير الاحوال 

التعليم برضة بيهد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روعة حكاياتك زاما 

واتابع حكاياتكم الرائعة جميعا 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اية يا بنى الاجرام دة كلة زاما
> سبحان مغير الاحوال
> 
> ...



ولا إجرااااام ولا حاجة المشكلة مش فى الصاروخ اللى ضربته الراجل هو اللى مرووووووش ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و بعدين دا أنا مش عايز أحكى عن كل حاجة عملتها أو بمعنى أصح هتكسف أحكى كل المواقف دا أنا بنقى الحاجات الخفيفة 

لأنى عيشت سن طفولة و مراهقة يا لهوووووووووووووووووووى ..

أنا اللى خلانى هديت لما نزلت الشغل معرفش حالى أتقلب بئيت أعمل حساب الكلمة و الخطوة و المعنى اللى ورا الكلام 

بئيت واد ممل بعد الشغل أنا مسترخم نفسى لأن حياتى بئيت روتينية مقارنة 

بحياتى اللى قبل كدا كنت عايش حياااااااااااااااة مولعة هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس يعنى بحاول بردو أسترجع اللحظة الحلوة ..


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

لا استرجع براحتك 
كلنا اذان صاغية 

اكيد ضحايا مقالبك ارسلوا جوابات شكر للعمل اللى هدك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

المواقف اللى هحكيهالكم دى و أنا فى أبتدائى ، أيام ما كنت شماس و بخدم و الكلام الجميل دا كله ..

حصلت شوية مواقف معايا لم أنساها ، 

*أول موقف* : كنت صغير مش باين من الأرض ولابس (( تونيا )) الشمامسة و الخادم الكبير قالى روح هات  
(( الشوريا )) و قدمها لأبونا فروحت جيبت الشوريا و طلبت من واحد أنه يناولهالى لأنها كانت متعلقة و أنا مش طايلها و أول ما دخلت الهيكل و قربت من أبونا فالشماس الكبير واقف جنبى و بكل حنان بيقولى قدمها لأبونا عشان يحط البخور فيها ، و أنا ماسك قاعدة الشوريا و بقدم المجمرة بس فكانت سخنة على أيدى أوووووووووووووووووى ، عشان أبونا يحط البخور روحت هبااااااااااااااااا قلبت الشوريا ع الموكيت و جات جزء من الفحم المولع على (( التليج )) اللى لابسه أبونا فى رجليه ، فأربع شمامسة أتلموا يلموا الفحم اللى أنا وقعته و أبونا أنا فاكره بكل أمانة كان بيطبطب عليا و بيطمنى لأنى ذهلت من اللى حصل لئيت الدنيا أتقلبت ..

و طبعاً الشعب من برا يتفرج و الخورس يتفرج فضايح يعنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*الموقف الثانى* : كنت كبرت شوية  بعد سنتين تقريباً من الموقف الأول ، فكنت ماسك القارورة اللى فيها الأباركة أثناء رفع الحمل ، المهم اللفافة اللى كنت ماسك بيها القارورة كانت حرير فناعمة أوووووووووى المهم أبونا جه بيدينى القارورة فأتزحلئت رااااااااااااحب هباااااااااا أندلئيت ع الأرض ، مش هكملكم باقى الموقف لأنه فضايح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس لستر ربنا أنها كانت أباركة مش دم لسه ..

هههههههههههههههههههه أظن كدا كفاية يعنى ، دى ذرة من ذكريات طفولتى الجميلة  ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
كل مواقفك تحفة يا زاما بجد
خصوصا الشورية جاااااااامدة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه ده يا زاما*
*مش ممكن تحففففففففة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2010)

_*ههههههههههههه*_
_*كمل  zama*_
_*الواحد بقاله كتير مضحكش كدا*_
_*جميل اوى*_​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

هحكيلكم موقف لا يمكن أنساة أبداً عملتوا فيا بنت كانت فى سن أبتدائى ..

كنت فى أبتدائى و فى النشاط الصيفى كانوا بيخصصوا جزء للأطفال (( بنات + أولاد )) مع بعض عااااااااادى ..

بس أنا كنت شقى جداً بس الحمد لله هديت أوووووووووووووى لما كبرت ..

المهم كان فى بنت معانا كان شكلها مـُـلفت أوووووووووووى كانت blond فكنت بحب ألعب معاها هى بس يمكن لأنى مستغرب شكلها شوية ، لكن مش حب أحنا كنا أطفال يعنى مش هنفهم الموضوع دا ..

لكن كنت منجذب ليها أوووووووووووى ، و هى الحقيقة كانت طيبة أوووووووووووووووى بشكل فوق الوصف ..

وواضح أنى أستغليت طيبتها بشكل خطأ لأنى كنت طفل مش فااااااااااااااهم ..

بس أنا كان هزارى هزار أولاد مينفعش مع البنات اللى من النوعية الرقيقة دى ..

كنت أخطف منها اللعبة و أطلع أجرى ، أبهدلها شعرها ، أدوسلها ع الشوز و حاجات من دى ..

شغل أطفاااااااااال يعنى ، طبعاً البنت كانت رقيقة أوووووووووووووووووووووى بعد ما أعملها أى حاجة أدايئها تعيط بالدموووووووووووووووووووع ..

و تاسونى تيجى تدربنى و تقولى هقول لباباك ، و أنا ولا فى الدمااااااااااااغ و مستمر فى مدايئة البنت ..

لغاية لما البنت فااااااااااااااااض بيها و كنت همد أيدى كالعادة و أبهدلها شعرها و أفاجئ بتصرف لم أتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقعه من البنت الرقيقة مسكت أيدى ورااااااااااااااااااحت هبااااااااااااا

*عضدتنى* حتة عضة وقعت ع الأرض ساعتها و أيدى جابت دم و التاسونات هما اللى شالوا أسنان البنت بالعافية ..

أنا فاكر إنهم خدونى و حطولى فى أيدى مطهر كان مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤلم جداً جداً جداً جداً ..من وقتها كنت بعامل البنت دى بكل أحتراااااااااااااااااااااام..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أنا على فكرة بشوف البنت دى دلوئتى بس على مدار السنين دى كلها علاقتنا أتقطعت أو تقدروا تقولوا بخاف أكلمها ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى بردو حاجة من طفولتى ..

على فكرة أختنا (( *تاسونى كوينا* )) كانت سألتنى فى موضوع أخونا ((*كليمو*)) بتقولى أنت بتتريق عليا ؟؟ قولتلها

 لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا أنا مش بايع نفسى عشان أتريق على بنت أو أزعلها ؟؟ قالتلى أنت شكلك متعقد من موقف ..

فأدى سبب العقدة أهوووووووووووووو ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> كل مواقفك تحفة يا زاما بجد
> خصوصا الشورية جاااااااامدة
> ​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

دا الواحد عمل حاجات كتيييييييييييييييير ، كان الكل بيشهد لطفولتى ، يمكن لأنى أدلعت شوية ..

كان عندى طاااااااااقة رهيبة ..

كنت شقى بشكل مبااااااااااالغ فيه ..

فى أنتظار مواقفك يا سندريلا ؟؟

يعنى دورى فى ذكرياتك ولو ملئتيش دورى فى أى كتاب من اللى أنتى نايمه وسطيهم فى توقيعك ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه ده يا زاما*
> *مش ممكن تحففففففففة*​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا ولا المواقف اللى تحفة ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس تسدئى إن تخصصى بيخرجوا منه تحف بردو لأنى بتااااااااااع أثاااااااااااااار ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فى أنتظار مواقفك يا روكا عشان الواحد يتشجع يكمل ؟؟


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههه*_
> _*كمل  zama*_
> _*الواحد بقاله كتير مضحكش كدا*_
> _*جميل اوى*_​




هههههههههههههههههههههه عيونى يا جون ..

و أنت يا راجل فين مواقفك ؟؟

أكيييييييييييييد فى ، ما أنا مش من كووكب تانى يعنى ؟؟ 

ولا أييييييييييه ؟؟

فى أنتظار مواقفك ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دا الواحد عمل حاجات كتيييييييييييييييير ، كان الكل بيشهد لطفولتى ، يمكن لأنى أدلعت شوية ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالا بلاش انا 
عشان هتفطسوا من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههه
وكفاية عليهم انت بقا​


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالا بلاش انا
> عشان هتفطسوا من الضحك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> وكفاية عليهم انت بقا



لالالالالالالا ملكيش دعوة فطسينا من الضحك 

منتظر ذكرياتك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه عيونى يا جون ..
> 
> و أنت يا راجل فين مواقفك ؟؟
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه
ماشى
انا  فى يوم  من ايام الامتحانات
كان بقالى  كتير اوى منمتش  لانى كانت بطلع من المدرسة على الشغل  وارجع 5 او6 الفجر
فكانت بنام يدوب ساعتينى تلاته
المهم وانا  رايح الامتحان  كانت نايم اوى
المهم روحت دخلت الجنة  ومستنى المراقب
مجااااااش
رحت حاطط دماغى على الديسك
فنمت  فجات المشرفة بتاعت الدور  لاقيتنى نايم
فراحت جايه عليا بسرعة الصاروخ وراحت مزعقة  
انت  يابنى انت
قولتلها  نعم يا ميس
قالتلى انت فاكر  نفسك فى الفصل
قولتلها  ياريت الفصل بيبقى هادى  اوووووووى
راحت متغاظة اوووووووووى
وقالتلى   طيب هتحل ازاى يا استاذ
قولتلها  اللى قدامى لما  يخلص  هيبقى ينقلنى
قالتلى يا راااااااااااااجل
قولتلها اه  
قالتى  قوم ياااااااااااااض
هههههههههههه
قلبت وشها مش عارف ليه
المهم 
كل دا ومكنش الورق جيه
روحت مكمل نوم لحد لما المراقب  جيه  
والمصيبه ان  المراقب كان راقب علينا قبل كدا
فقلنا  ايه  
قولنله نص ساعة ياباشا 
ههههههههه
مدة الامتحان  كانت 4 ساعات
خلصنا وكملت نووووووووم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونجحت فى الاخر
مش عارف ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟30:
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

مش فاكرة يا اسميشال انا مريت بمواقف من دى كتير بس اللى يفتكر انا اللى بيضحكنى لغاية ناو
ان فى دكتور عندنا فى الكلية
مفيش محاضرة يدخلها غير لما يتريق علينا ويقول جملتين ولا تلاتة فى شرح المحاضرة وهات يا ضحك مع نفسى ومتفهميش اية بيضحك هههههههه
بس ضحكتة مشكلة لو سجلتها ليكم هتموتوا من الضحك ههههههههههه
فا احنا بنضحك على ضحكتة وهو مفكر ان دمة شربات ومحصلش وبفضل يضحك وتتقلب المحاضرة ضحك غير مفهوووووم نهائى بس اهو ادينا فاضيين هههههههههههههه


----------

